# just some more rattie pics



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm taking part in a (monthly) photo challenge on another forum at the moment; this months one is to take a photo every day. Doesn't matter what of, just pick up your camera and take a photo every day! So today I did some rattie photos, and I thought I'd share here too!

lil one-eyed Sparrow:


















her big brother Finch









and their mamma Ceara:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I love that picture of Finch, he looks a tiny bit like my boy Bond who just passed. Similar color anyway though Bond had black eyes and was a Rex with a kind of crummy coat. I like the curious expression he has  What happened to sparrow's other eye? 

*sigh* I sooo miss my boys. Almost had hubby talked into a pair of hairless dumbo babies this weekend but in the end it was a no go. We want girls next time anyway and these were boys. Was kind of bummed out but he's right, it's not a good idea for another couple of months at least. 

I'll just have to get my rat fix from you posting pictures lol.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I love 'em! I've been wanting rats for years, but they're a total no go with hubby. (At least I've got him talked into a poodle acquisition once our dearly beloved old cat shuffles off this mortal coil.)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice pics as for the rats.  YUCK! :scared:


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Love little Sparrow!! One of my rats was a one eye too - he was born that way.


----------

